# Mock scrapes



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Is there such a thing as "too early" when setting a mock scrape?


----------



## skerr (Oct 25, 2008)

I've heard (but not witnessed) that deer will investigate any freshly turned spot of dirt. The moist soil puts off a lot of interesting smells and deer are curious creatures. The worst that could happen is you get snubbed. On the other hand I do think it's too early for mock rubs... Try it. Let us know...


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Deer make scrapes all year round - so in that regard it isn't too early. Will it be effective at this time is the question I don't have that answer for you.

IMO most spend too much effort hunting scrapes anyway.....nearly all the activity is done in cover of darkness and in my 20 years of bowhunting only a few times have I seen a lot of daytime activity at a scrape. Others I'm sure will chime in with better success, but for this reason I don't hunt scrapes.

However, I do pay attention to the sign and both scrape and rub lines can help you understand the path a buck travels. Often you can determine where you would like to set up based on this and the other pertinent factors (wind direction, bedding/feeding areas, etc).

Good luck!


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

I would not make one until they start making them. It's like using doe in heat lure to early, think it would spook them off.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Bluefinn said:


> I would not make one until they start making them. It's like using doe in heat lure to early, think it would spook them off.


It's not the same at all, actually. Like Fish-N-Fool mentioned, deer make and use scrapes all year long.


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> It's not the same at all, actually. Like Fish-N-Fool mentioned, deer make and use scrapes all year long.


I actually have what I would call a master scrape behind my house. It has been there for 3 or 4 years now. No matter what time of year it is always scraped and the branches above have deer hair on the tips. I would tend to think several deer visit this scrape as there are many different size hoof prints in the dirt.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Well, I made a scrape the morning of the post. Now to wait to see what show up on the cam.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I used to make and get alot of activity on mock scrapes. I started usually around Oct 1 and had them tearing up the ground within a few days. 
Like others have said I think most of the visits were a night. I spent alot of money on scent and outside of seeing the ground tore up, had nothing to show for it.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

So far I have pics of a doe and 2 fawns checking it out.


----------

